# pink convicts



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey everyone I went to my lfs yesterday and bought a pair of pink convicts.can you tell me the best way to breed them.i did a google search.how long its take to lay there eggs.will the male and female eat the eggs and any other info you might have about breeding them.thanks everyone.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Best parents in the business just hope there are no other fish in the tank lol. You may have a problem first couple of times but they will breed every month, lots of people use convicts instead of live bearers to get live food for other fish.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks.i did remove all the fish I had in there.


----------

